# I posted new pics in my album (2009)



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I got some more of my 2009 pics to load finally. Check out my album if you want to see them. I'll be posting 2010 stuff soon

Halloween 2009


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great looking haunt!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice job

Golly, running out of funds in October, I thought that was the normal thing.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job Ryan !


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, nice job for first year! You get an "A" for effort! BTW, running out of funds doesn't just start in October, it starts WAY earlier for me!!! That's when I get REALLY CREATIVE..


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words everyone.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

madmomma said:


> Hey, nice job for first year! You get an "A" for effort! BTW, running out of funds doesn't just start in October, it starts WAY earlier for me!!! That's when I get REALLY CREATIVE..


For sure. I start working overtime in May to fund this stuff.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i LOVE those guts you made!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Excellent! I love the body parts hanging by the chains...nice and creepy for the tots. :jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job Ryan!! Running out of funds happened about two weeks ago for me, time to dip into the reserve fund!! My wife is going to kill me!!!


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Great job! I am definitely going to using the hanging body parts idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. How many TOTs do you get?


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

scareme said:


> Great looking haunt. How many TOTs do you get?


We had one of those clickers (like they use in boxing matches to count punches) at the entrance. In 3 1/2 hours we had nearly 300 ToT's


----------

